

PHP Framework CodeIgniter Has a New Home - saadazzz
https://ellislab.com/blog/entry/your-favorite-php-framework-codeigniter-has-a-new-home

======
pan69
I'm glad CI has a new home. For many in the PHP community is was their first
MVC framework.

Although I wish BCIT all the best I'd wish it would have been picked up by
WordPress instead. WordPress is great but it's really showing its age and it
could do with a major overhaul. If WordPress would have adopted CI, bring it
up to scratch with modern PHP development (Composer, PSR, component oriented,
etc.) and build the next generation of WordPress (5.0?) on top of that, I
think would have been beneficial to the greater community.

Edit: However, that might conflict with whatever Ellis labs is doing these
days..

------
arbuge
Great to hear it has a new home. CI has been a good friend for several years -
I still use it daily. It will be interesting to see if BCIT can bring it up to
par with modern PHP frameworks like Laravel & Symfony 2.

------
rreynier
I used to love Codeigniter, but recently have been introduced to testing,
testing and more testing. Codeigniter makes testing near IMPOSSIBLE unless you
do some core system hacks. And even then, stubs, dependencies, fixtures..
don't even think about it. Unfortunately to make Codeigniter a fully testable
framework, they will have fundamentally rewrite the whole thing. And I do
think this has become more and more of a core requirement for modern
frameworks.

That being said, I suppose at the end of the day, Codeigniter is still blazing
fast and so incredibly easy to introduce to a newer developer. Maybe it will
always have a place, and if so, I wish BCIT best of luck!

------
meigwilym
Whilst I'm pleased that CI will not die an unmaintained death, I do wonder if
it will be worth putting in the work to modernize the framework.

Symfony2 and others are now so much more ahead of CI. Composer and PSR-x
standards make developing in PHP much more of a programming rather than
scripting experience, and CI still feels closer to the latter.

On the other hand, I learnt much from CI when I first started MVC and OO
development, so best of luck to BCIT.

------
benbristow
CodeIgniter is great. The first MVC PHP framework I learnt to use.

Started to move over to Laravel now since that's where 'all the cool kids' are
heading.

~~~
lukifer
I've also moved over to Laravel for the most part, but I like the minimalism
of CodeIgniter, and still use it occasionally. It's actually to CI's advantage
that it has grown so conservatively: it's still fast, secure, reliable, quick
to deploy and upgrade, and there's not much to learn when coming back after
years of absence.

(My only real gripe has been the lack of a good Model base class, which led me
to roll my own:
[https://github.com/lukifer/TheMissingModel](https://github.com/lukifer/TheMissingModel))

Best of luck to BCIT, I hope they keep building on CI's core strengths and
resist the temptation to make radical changes.

~~~
meigwilym
Nice work. It's also worth checking out Jamie Rumbelow's MY_Model

[https://github.com/jamierumbelow/codeigniter-base-
model](https://github.com/jamierumbelow/codeigniter-base-model)

